# colored concrete slab and plaster--color combo help please!



## theriddler71 (Mar 2, 2010)

We are shortly breaking ground on a small solar (zero net-energy!) ranch and the only interior details we are settled on are 1) we will have a blank slate of unpainted, unfinished plaster walls and 2) our entire floor will be a colored concrete slab, a medium red brick color--very uniform color maybe with a little wax shine. (Think tennis court surface, a little nicer.) We need to keep the concrete exposed (passive solar features, to soak up the sun) so there is going to be a lot of uniform brick colored-concrete to be dealt with. What are your suggestions for complementing this flooring? Tinted plaster? Skim-coat or textured? Paint the plaster? We have an open layout with the living room, kitchen and dining areas as smaller rectangles within the 18X24 rectangle that is the great room. Thanks!


----------

